

Ask YC:  Best Tools, books to learn more about build, deployment process - rsa

What are the tools you use for one step build, depolyment ? I am mainly interested in applications written in Python, PHP and Ruby.
======
chwolfe
Django (Python) - <http://www.djangobook.com/en/1.0/chapter20/>

------
thomasswift
I have used <a href="<http://www.capify.org/>">capistrano</a> to deploy both
php and rails applications, it works with merb, and probably camping and rack.

You need it check into some sort of SCM, then setup some ssh keys and put in
your server settings. Then you can deploy it out.

It does take a little getting use to, but it helps greatly once you set it up
correctly. It's a build and push to server sort of setup. It's great.

On the python front, i wouldn't know, but the newer capistrano seems more open
to different types of code-bases.

If capistrano doesn't suit you, you can always build up some nice rake tasks
that automate it for you.

just my thoughts :)

------
hbien
PHP has Phing, which is based off of Ant (from the Java world).

For Ruby, there's Rakefiles and Capistrano for web app projects. There's also
Vlad the Deployer which is more lightweight. For Rails, there's a continuous
integration plugin which you could use to monitor your unit tests.

If it's not a large project, you might consider just writing your own tasks to
automate the process (ssh'in and svn up or hg pull/up). But if you need the
ability to rollback or to make sure all your unit tests pass first, go for
Capistrano or Vlad.

People have used Capistrano for Python web apps too.

------
chriskelley
Cal Henderson gave a pretty good talk at FOWA Miami that involved some talk
about how Flickr does their deployment, you can listen to the mp3 here:
<http://cdn4.libsyn.com/carsonsystems/Cal_Henderson.mp3>

deployment stuff is about 3/4 of the way through if i remember correctly.

------
comatose_kid
Capistrano is great for deployment. I'm not sure what you mean by 'building'.
These are scripting languages...

